# si tant est  que



## odadrian

“Jung disait: «Il faudrait un millénaire pour que l’analyse puisse éveiller la _kundalini_, si tant est est qu’elle y arrive.»” Je ne comprends „si tant est est qu’elle y arrive.”

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## ravachol

C'est une forme un peu littéraire de dire _si elle y arrive_. Le "_si tant est"_ exprime un doute. Le sens de la phrase est: *si elle y arrive, mais je doute qu'elle y arrive, si elle y arrive, mais c'est peu probable.*


----------



## madolo

"Tant est que" après "si" est une expression qui insiste sur le doute, l'incertitude = si elle y arrive (mais je n' y crois guère).


----------



## Nanon

Autre expression proche, et plus fréquente : "si jamais elle y arrive".


----------



## Marfrance

Bonjour!

Voici la phrase suivante:

Avec la multiplication des pays conviés à participer à ce concours due l'explosion du bloc de l'est , tout le monde sait dorénavant que l'Eurovision est plus une affaire géopolitique que le reflet d'un talent individuel (*si tant est qu'il le fut par le passé !*)

Que signifie la phrase : *si tant est qu'il le fut par le passé *?

MERCI


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

L'expression "si tant est que" est synonyme de "si l'on considère que". Dans la phrase ci-dessus, cela signifie donc en quelque sorte : "_Si l'on considère que_ l'Eurovision a été plus une affaire géopolitique que le reflet d'un talent, alors elle l'est encore (_d'autant plus_) aujourd'hui"


----------



## MarcusK

A noter aussi que cette expression s'emploie avec le subjonctif et qu'on aurait donc dû écrire : "qu'il le fût ..."


----------



## Mauricet

A noter aussi que _si tant est que_ introduit un doute (ici, douter que l'Eurovision ait été dans le passé une affaire de talent plutôt que de géopolitique) comme expliqué dans ce fil parmi plusieurs autres […]


----------



## marcello prevosto

Bonjour, 
encore une fois je trouve un passage dont le sens est clair; et pourtant je ne trouve pas la nuance exacte en italien; je me demande […] si le registre est si soutenu, comme il me semble:

"Car il était à peine sorti des jupes de sa mère - *si tant est qu’il en fût sorti*. Il en était encore imprégné, de leur douceur, de leur étoffe"

Je ne veux pas risquer de rendre le passage en le banalisant. J'attends vos suggestions, merci à tous MP


----------



## Maître Capello

L'expression _si tant est que_ est en effet soutenue. Son emploi avec un subjonctif imparfait est même littéraire en français moderne.


----------



## Mauricet

snarkhunter said:


> L'expression "si tant est que" est synonyme de "si l'on considère que" . Dans la phrase ci-dessus, cela signifie donc en quelque sorte : "_Si l'on considère que_ l'Eurovision a été plus une affaire géopolitique que le reflet d'un talent, alors elle l'est encore (_d'autant plus_) aujourd'hui"


Non, mais _Même si (ce dont je doute) l'Eurovision a peut-être été autrefois le reflet d'un talent, il est désormais clair qu'elle est une affaire géopolitique_.


----------



## Roméo31

Marcello, bonsoir !

Dans ta phrase, tu peux remplacer "si tant est que" par *"à supposer que*", qui appartient au style assez soutenu, ou par "en *admettant que*", qui relève du registre courant. Tu disposes encore de "*s'il est vrai que*". A toi de choisir !


----------



## Mauricet

Attention avec _s'il est vrai que_ : ça introduit une concession, plutôt que le doute de _si tant est que_.


----------



## Roméo31

Attention !  S'il est vrai que "s'il est vrai" peut avoir le sens que vous lui donnez (cf. phrase n° 1), il n'en demeure pas moins vrai qu'il a aussi le sens que je lui ai donné (v. phrase n° 2). Et, de surcroît, dans le cadre de la recherche des synonymes de "si tant est que", il n'a que ce dernier sens.

Phrase n° 1 : S_'il est vrai que "s'il est vrai" peut avoir le sens que vous lui donnez (cf. phrase n° 1), il n'en demeure pas moins vrai qu'il a aussi le sens que je lui ai donné. 

_Phrase n° 2 : _ Tous ont pris l’accent de Paris, s’il est vrai    _        [synonyme de "si tant est que"] _que Paris ait un accent en dehors du faubourg _    (Jammes, Antigyde, p. 13). (Cité par le "Grevisse".)


----------



## Mauricet

Bien vu, Roméo ! Ce _s'il est vrai que *+ subjonctif*_, que je ne connaissais pas, me semble fort littéraire et peu usité actuellement. Mais c'est bien un synonyme de _si tant est que_ (+ subjonctif aussi, normalement).


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Si tant est que -> s'il est tant vrai que -> s'il est si vrai que_, et non pas _s'il est vrai que_.
Sinon on perd tout le sel propre à cette tournure.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour, 

"Si tant est que" est nettement plus employé que "s'il est vrai que" ; quant aux deux autres expressions, les auteurs ne les connaissent pas (et moi non plus).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Où ai-je parlé de deux autres expressions ? Le sens est bien _s'il est tant vrai que, s'il est si vrai que, s'il est tellement vrai que_, formes parfaitement compréhensibles mais auxquelles on préfère _si tant est que_ et non pas _s'il est vrai que, _d'un autre sens.
Le TLFi à _tant_ I, A, 2, c :


> *c)* _Vx._ *Tant* + adj. Synon. de _si_2._ Il demanda, comme grâce, de pouvoir achever, avant qu'on le pendît, son_ Traité des usages et coutumes de Perse, _qui devait être, disait-il, une tant belle œuvre_ (Courier, _Pamphlets pol._, Réponses aux anon., 1, 1822, p. 147)._ C'est encore ce qu'il y a de plus positif dans notre tant joyeuse existence_ (Sue, _Atar-Gull_, 1831, p. 7).


----------



## Roméo31

Logospreference-1 said:


> Où ai-je parlé de deux autres expressions ?
> Le TLFi à _tant_ I, A, 2, c :



Ici : 

Envoyé par Logospreference-1


> _Si tant est que ->s'il est tant vrai que-> s'il est si vrai que_, et non pas _s'il est vrai que_.



(Souligné par moi.)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Même soulignées, ces constructions intermédiaires explicatives ne sont prétendues des expressions que par vous-même.
L'usage de _tant_ auquel je me réfère, celui du TLFi II, A, 2, c, n'a quasiment plus cours ; il est parfaitement légitime et habituel pour expliquer de réécrire l'expression en remplaçant le terme incompris par un synonyme : il n'y a là bien évidemment aucune création d'expression.


----------



## Roméo31

Allons pour "Constructions" !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je vous en remercie.

Le TLFi, plus bas (en II, C) , vous donne raison : 


> _Si tant est que._ En admettant que, s'il est vrai que. _Voyons, cher beau-père, à quoi puis-je vous être bon ? si tant est que je puisse être bon à quelque chose_ (Augier, _Gendre M. Poirier_, 1854, p. 282)._ Il  était parti dès neuf heures, parlant entre ses dents de grosses  affaires, d'affaires très importantes qui le retiendraient probablement  jusqu'au soir, si tant est d'ailleurs qu'il lui fût possible de revenir_ (Miomandre, _Écrit sur eau_, 1908, p. 10).


Mais Le TLFi n'explique pas la construction avec _tant_, ni le sens de _tant_ dans cette expression. Dans la citation de Jung au message #1 _« Il faudrait un millénaire pour que l’analyse puisse éveiller la kundalini, si tant est est qu’elle y arrive.»_, _en admettant que_ passerait, _s'il est vrai _passerait plus difficilement. Mais pour moi avec _en admettant que_ il manque du sens. Cela a du sens mais il en manque par rapport à la phrase avec _si tant est que_. On perd une note ou une réserve un peu ironique. À l'oral on restituerait cette ironie par la façon de prononcer _en admettant que_, mais seulement à l'oral. En langage plus familier on dirait _si déjà elle y arrive_. Cette dernière tournure sera-t-elle mieux comprise par un étranger, rien n'est moins sûr. 

Dans la phrase proposée par Marcello Prevosto dans son message #9 _« Car il était à peine sorti des jupes de sa mère - si tant est qu’il en fût sorti »_, votre proposition avec _à supposer que_ me convenait très bien, un peu moins avec _en admettant que_ et très peu avec _s'il est vrai que_.


----------



## Mauricet

Roméo31 said:


> Attention !  S'il est vrai que "s'il est vrai" peut avoir le sens que vous lui donnez (cf. phrase n° 1), il n'en demeure pas moins vrai qu'il a aussi le sens que je lui ai donné (v. phrase n° 2). Et, de surcroît, dans le cadre de la recherche des synonymes de "si tant est que", il n'a que ce dernier sens.
> 
> Phrase n° 1 : S_'il est vrai que "s'il est vrai" peut avoir le sens que vous lui donnez (cf. phrase n° 1), il n'en demeure pas moins vrai qu'il a aussi le sens que je lui ai donné.
> 
> _Phrase n° 2 : _ Tous ont pris l’accent de Paris, s’il est vrai    _        [synonyme de "si tant est que"] _que Paris ait un accent en dehors du faubourg _    (Jammes, Antigyde, p. 13). (Cité par le "Grevisse".)


Où est-ce, dans Grevisse ? Cette tournure m'étonne, décidément, et le TLFi n'a que





> ♦ _S'il est vrai que_ + ind._ S'il  est vrai que Gounod admirait Bach (...) le caractère le plus net de son  génie très divers est d'être si personnel qu'il suffit d'une phrase ou  d'un thème pour le reconnaître immédiatement et sans erreur possible_ (Dumesnil, _Hist. théâtre lyr._, 1953, p. 148).


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce tour au subjonctif est en effet plutôt rare. Je ne m'aventurerais pas à l'employer en ce qui me concerne.

La citation de Grevisse se trouve dans _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 1126, b) :


> Aux supports exprimant le doute ou la négation, on peut joindre les supports exprimant une constatation, une certitude, une vraisemblance ou une probabilité, quand ils sont accompagnés d’une négation (explicite ou implicite) ou quand ils sont soit dans une phrase interrogative soit dans une proposition de condition : […]
> _Si j’avais un chien malade et si je savais qu’en me voyant il éprouvât quelque plaisir, je croirais faire une mauvaise action en le laissant crever _(Mérimée, _Ars. Guillot_, Pl., p. 595).    —   _Tous ont pris l’accent de Paris, s’il est vrai que Paris ait un accent en dehors du faubourg _(Jammes, _Antigyde_, p. 13).
> Cependant, même dans ce cas, l’indicatif est possible si l’on veut marquer la réalité du fait (comp. § 1125, a).


----------

